# Newbe question



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

I am just getting back into tanks after a long lay off. I decided to go with something I'd never used before Aragonite. It looks wonderful but is driving me crazy. Before I added it to the tank I strained it out very well. But since I've had the tank up it is foggy. I thought maybe it was the rocks so I switched them out. No change. I've done multiple water changes and nothing. What do I do? Im considering taking it out and going with sand. I've never had this much problems starting a tank.

Thanks for any help

Jon


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aragonite has a variety of sizes, including sand. I never had a clouding problem with mine, but I wash in small batches, stirring with a garden hose at full blast for 15 minutes or until the water is crystal clear to the bottom of the bucket.

You could take it out and rewash.


----------



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

That's what I don't understand is I did that till the water ran clear. It washed away most of the sand even. Very confusing.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have that problem with crushed coral, but not aragonite. Try stirring it...do you get a cloud?


----------



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

Not really. I'm so stumped. I've done multiple water changes.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i've had no issue with aragonite either. u said its been foggy since u set it up? its probably bacteria bloom while its in cycling process. every time u clean it to get rid of cloud u are inhibiting the process. i bet if u leave it alone for a while it will clear


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, check your ammonia. Maybe you have a tiny little bit and the bacteria are blooming.


----------



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

Didn't think of those. Great tips guys. Thank you.


----------



## wannabepro (Apr 19, 2013)

Took water from the softener, tank and outside faucet and had them checked. The outside water was right on even ph. Inside water was just slightly lower. Tank water was almost dead on. But the tank is still foggy. I've changed from agronite to sand and still cloudy. It has to be the water but why?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

as i said. leave it alone and it should be fine. u keep messing with it so its not finishing cycle.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

just to be clear that means leave it alone for like a week. not a day


----------

